# Trouble with automounting large fat file systems



## tim-m89 (Apr 2, 2011)

When on the command line I have to use the 'large' option like this:


```
mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb
```

but I need gnome/hal to also pass the 'large' option when attempting to automount drives of a large size so I attempted exactly this but it still isn't using the 'large' option. I have tried rebooting my computer and I don't know why hal isn't behaving the way I it should despite the new fdi file.


----------



## chip64c (Apr 9, 2011)

I had passed that argument when I mounted my USB drive.   The system did NOT have a problem with the command; then again, I did this in /boot/loader.conf:

```
geom_eli_load="YES"
```
I do not know if that helped.   Also, I believe I put the '-o large' option before the fs type.   Sorry I can't say anything else; I don't know.   Hope this helps.


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 10, 2011)

chip64c said:
			
		

> I had passed that argument when I mounted my USB drive.   The system did NOT have a problem with the command; then again, I did this in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> geom_eli_load="YES"
> ...



Sorry I think you may have skimmed my post too quickly. My system has no problem with the command, it's just that it doesn't use the 'large' option when automounting.


----------

